# floating jig heads



## hawaiianfisherman (Jan 28, 2009)

does anybody have an info on making floating jig heads.?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I had bought the granules several years ago when I was fishing the Maumee with floaters. Price was a little salty I thought. But you fill the cavities of your jig mold (hooks installed) with these granules, seal the sprue holes (I used tape) so the granules don't fall or float out, put the mold in a pan of boiling water for ??? (I'm thinking 20-30) minutes, then stick it under cold water to cool it down real quick, open the mold, remove jigs, cut off sprue, and, wa-la, floating jig heads. 

The next adventure is finding paint that will not dissolve the head, but will not wash off in water. 

I surrendered to the idea that it was much easier and less frustrating to just go out and buy the jigs.


----------

